

Chibikart: MIT electric go-kart - brianl
http://www.etotheipiplusone.net/

======
exue
This is the kind of crazy stuff you get to do in college with all these
resources around you. Take advantage, no matter what your project may be,
because after you graduate, it's gonna be infinitely harder.

~~~
jeffool
Amen. I worked at a TV station for years, and the thought of borrowing a
camera (literally asking my boss for permission, because I wouldn't do it
without,) was enough to have him checking up on me for months.

